# Win XP und Suse 9



## Rally (5. November 2003)

hallo erst mal!

ich habe das ganze forum schon durchforstet, aber leider habe ich nichts passendes für mich gefunden.
also: ich habe suse 9, win xp und lilo als boot-manager.
wenn ich den laptop starte kommt lilo auch und ich kann zw. den betriebssystem auswählen, nur leider wenn ich auf WinXP klicke, kommt nur ein "loading winxp" und das wars. woran kann das liegen? habe lilo in der konsole "aktiviert" und meine einstellungen für lilo sind: (nur für win)
 other =/dev/hda2
 label=WinXP
 table=/dev/hda
win sollte auch auf der hda2 sein, denn wenn ich fdisk aufrufe zeit er mir an, daß auf der hda2 der dateisystemtyp win ist.
habe mit fdisk dieser partion auch schon den aktivierungs-flag zugewiesen.
bin ratlos...
freundliche grüße


----------



## profy (25. November 2003)

noch mal lilo aufrufen (sicherheitshalber)

meine Empfehlung: den Bootmanager von Windows nehmen


----------



## Christian Fein (25. November 2003)

Ich bin mir fast sicher das du Windows auf hda1 laufen hast 

Also editor aufrufen lilo.conf aufrufen 
Auf :
other=/dev/hda1

editieren. Dann lilo aufrufen. neustarten - testen.

Den Windows Bootmanager würde ich dir absolut nicht empfehlen, denn
a) ist er nicht nötig,
b) ist er nicht gut.


----------



## profy (25. November 2003)

*Re: Re: Win XP und Suse 9*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Den Windows Bootmanager würde ich dir absolut nicht empfehlen, denn
> a) ist er nicht nötig,
> b) ist er nicht gut. *



Das ist richtig, aber Windows kennt dann  die "fremde" Partition und versucht dann seinerseits nicht mehr diese  "einzuverleiben"

Nervig aber  ist die Prozedur, um Linux in den Windowbootmanager einzubinden und dies muss nach jedem neuen Kernel nochmal gemacht werden.
:|
Du hast recht - im Normalfall vielleicht doch nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## Christian Fein (25. November 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Win XP und Suse 9*



> _Original geschrieben von profy _
> *Das ist richtig, aber Windows kennt dann  die "fremde" Partition und versucht dann seinerseits nicht mehr diese  "einzuverleiben"
> *



Huch?
Wie will sich Windows fremde Partionen einverleiben?
Wie äussert sich das?


----------



## profy (25. November 2003)

Es ist mir schon mal passiert, dass Windows die Linux Partition bei einen Update (z.B: von  ME auf  XP) mehr oder weniger entfernt hat. (Keine Startpartition mehr usw.) Das kann man als normales Verhalten von Windoes einstufen. In einem weiteren Schritt der Installation wurde noch gefragt, die unbekannte Partion mit NTFS zu formatieren ....  
Das gleiche ist mir dann nicht mehr passiert, als Linux über den Bootloader von Windows startbar war - kann Zufall sein - muss aber nicht.

Schwierig wird es auch, wenn Windows nicht auf der ersten Partition installiert ist - könnte auch so bei Christian sein. 
Oder auch Kombinationen aus XP, WIn98 und Linux.
Auch hier nehme ich lieber den Windowsbootmanager. Ein verloren  gegangenes (beim Bootvorgang) Linux ist besser  wieder hinzubekommen als Windows.


----------

